# TUG Marketplace thought



## Slinger (Jun 6, 2015)

I am new, obviously, so maybe I missed it.....is there a place within the TUG marketplace to simply click a button and view new listings for say the current day or last 24 hours?

Similar to the "New Posts" link atop the forums here?

If not, I would LOVE to see this feature added. Thanks!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2015)

doesnt currently exist, but I can see what we can do to add it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 6, 2015)

OK, while we are on  the 'wish list' topic, how about adding date (or week) searchability to the rental marketplace. Say someone is looking for a rental either starting certain dates or certain weeks, they could enter the start date into the search engine and not have to manually look at every rental listing to see if it covers when they want to vacation.

TIA


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2015)

actual calendar days/sorting is already on the to-do list...on top of what you suggested above you will also be able to just enter in the actual dates of your interval...both allowing for any check in day...and shorter-than-a-week rentals as well.


----------



## Slinger (Jun 6, 2015)

*Thanks*

Awesome! 


Thank you for considering the idea. Would really be beneficial to me for sure. Perhaps it will help many!


----------

